# الزيوت القديمة ... كيف نستفيد منها ؟



## MaZaGAngeE (6 مايو 2012)

يوجد لدينا في المصنع كميات متوسطة من الزيوت القديمة التي نستخدمها للسيارات و المواتير المختلفة ...
ازاي أقدر أستفيد من الزيوت دي بدال ما ارميها ؟


----------



## Abu zainab (6 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم
ممكن تعيد تبيعها لبائعي الزيوت الخام،ممكن يعاد استعمالها بعد المعالجة ،يعني ممكن تستبدل الزيت القديم بالجديد 
والله الموفق إن شاء الله تعالى


----------



## zizoamr36 (13 يونيو 2013)

ممكن تستخدمها في تصنيع شحوم السيارات الشحم الكاليسيومي و الليثيومي و الصوديومي


----------

